# Why's Your Brewery Named What It Is?



## fixa (5/8/06)

Hey all..

Just wondering why you've all called your brewerys what you have?

Mines the Barking Hound Brewhaus because on both sides of our house live dogs that constantly bark. No doubt helped by my dog running up and down the fences, but can't be held responsible since she doesn't make a noise. At least that's what she thinks/tells me.. :huh: 

Must be some good stories out there.. :chug:


----------



## bconnery (5/8/06)

fixa said:


> Must be some good stories out there.. :chug:



Mooshells.

Not any great story. My nickname is Moose, my wife is Shell.


----------



## Doc (5/8/06)

Mine was originally called DR's Orders Brewing.
DR as they are my initials and Doc is my nickname so DR's (Doctors) Orders Brewing.

My mates have come up with all the slogans, eg Take a perscription from the doctor.

Now it has evolved to Doctors Orders Brewing.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/06)

My grandfather put his age up and joined the Queensland police force at 16 years of age in about 1918, becoming the youngest ever serving Queensland police officer, retiring after fifty odd years in the force as Inspector. He had three christian names, John Samuel Valentine and he used to have the initials JSV embroidered on the pocket of his white shirts in white script, just visible and not garish. The Family Crest for the Surname is also on the Label.

So Inspectors Pocket Brewery

and my JSV Tribute Porter.


----------



## Barry (5/8/06)

The Old Garage Brewery because I brew in my Old Garage.


----------



## goatherder (5/8/06)

Goatherder Brewing, cos I have a few goats, so that makes me the goatherder.


----------



## Batz (5/8/06)

There's a bat in the brewery
At least there is when I am in there

My nick name is Batz  

Batz


----------



## bindi (5/8/06)

The "Pussers Tavern and Brewery" because of the Naval theme and memorabilia, also called the Pussers piss bar or 'Wets'.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/06)

I used to design sports footwear and people used to call them 'Pumps' (I once made a pair of Boxing boots for 'Muhammed Ali 'and Cricket boots for 'Geoff Boycott'.

Pumpy


----------



## Coodgee (5/8/06)

Doghouse brewery - I brew under my house, which is where my girlfriend sends me when I'm drinking with my mates and she wants some peace. - She's sending me to the doghouse.


----------



## Sean (5/8/06)

A group of us wanted to open a brewpub in S.W England under the name Avalon Brewery (Authurian legends were another common interest), but never had the finances - in the meantime the names were applied to my homebrews, some of which were intended to be protypes for the pubs beers (particularly Lyonesse).


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/8/06)

The "Craphaus"

If you've ever seen my garage the name speaks for itself... mmmm.... rotting weatherboards and leaky asbestos roof. (Warren stifles a cough) :lol: 

It doesn't get any better than that. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## normell (5/8/06)

The part of Castlemaine that I live in is Winter's Flat, no more than 300 meters from the original Fitzgerald Bros brewery, now known as Castlemaine XXXX.
So Winter's Flat still makes beer, but a better beer in my opinion  

Normell


----------



## Kerrs Rd Brewery (5/8/06)

Gold Star for figuring out what my original & creative mind was inspired by...


----------



## bigfridge (5/8/06)

Not an official name (I am just not into such things), but I have been known to refer to my gear as the Lazy Man's Brewery because .... well, I am such a lazy bloke.

Means that most things are motorised/automated so I don't have to lift too much.

Dave


----------



## stephen (5/8/06)

bigfridge said:


> Not an official name (I am just not into such things), but I have been known to refer to my gear as the Lazy Man's Brewery because .... well, I am such a lazy bloke.
> 
> Means that most things are motorised/automated so I don't have to lift too much.
> 
> Dave


Dave

"Bigfridge" wouldn't come from that rather large piece of equipment you have in your garage?  

Steve


----------



## Coodgee (5/8/06)

ok guys, how bout a couple of pics of your brewhouse too. I reckon I would easily win the award for dodgiest brew house in Australia...


----------



## stephen (5/8/06)

Looking the goods there Coodgee. All the mod cons and state of the art table legs. 

If only I could get my brewery to the same high tech standard...  

Steve


----------



## Uncle Fester (5/8/06)

Being folically challenged, has led to the nickname "Fester" Hence Fester's Fermentary.

Festa



[Edit: Following BigD's lead.... Franko's effort on my behalf....]




[/Edit]


----------



## nifty (5/8/06)

When I brew, my boofhead dog likes to help, and if he is moulting at the time, there is fur everywhere, hence Hair of the Dog Brewery.

It's my special secret ingredient in every bottle.. (except for the xmas case beers) :lol:


----------



## big d (5/8/06)

Bullsbrook brewery because im moving near the town of Bullsbrook.May change the name when i get there and think of something more inspiring for me. :huh: 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/06)

bindi said:


> The "Pussers Tavern and Brewery" because of the Naval theme and memorabilia



Come on Bindi "Puss" = "Semen", "Pusser = Seaman"




Coodgee said:


> I reckon I would easily win the award for dodgiest brew house in Australia...



Using your PC on its side as a packer to get your bench height is a bit dodgy in my book!


----------



## stephen (5/8/06)

nifty said:


> When I brew, my boofhead dog likes to help, and if he is moulting at the time, there is fur everywhere, hence Hair of the Dog Brewery.
> 
> It's my special secret ingredient in every bottle.. (except for the xmas case beers) :lol:


Thanks Nifty,

Now I will never get a good comparison of your beer compared to mine!!! 

After looking through this thread, I came with the name "Three dogs Brewery" due to the number of brewing assistants I have at brew time - they all fight to curl up under the kettle for warmth - when they are allowed inside.

Steve


----------



## big d (5/8/06)

Brewery logo courtesy of the label guru.


----------



## Batz (5/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> ok guys, how bout a couple of pics of your brewhouse too. I reckon I would easily win the award for dodgiest brew house in Australia...




The Batcave

Batz


----------



## Sean (5/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> ok guys, how bout a couple of pics of your brewhouse too.




See here:
http://home.iprimus.com.au/seanwyn/files/b...ry/brewery.html


----------



## Benno-5 (5/8/06)

Was originally called "top of the hill brewery" thats because i live on top of a hill. Now is "The Shed Bar & Brewhouse" because i brew in the shed


----------



## Darren (5/8/06)

Miller brewery but I shalln't go into that.


cheers

Darren


----------



## roach (5/8/06)

brewery of the cockroach. dont ask!! :blink: :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete (5/8/06)

big d said:


> Brewery logo courtesy of the label guru.
> View attachment 8521



Love your label big d. :super: Fitters (And turners) rock ok!

I do my swims 60 to 80 metres out parallel to the shoreline, & the older I get, the more I convince myself that I'm sharkbait. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Darren (5/8/06)

By that comment I feel I need to explain.

but, it is probably best that Roach explains.

cheers

Darren

EDIT: Roach should explain. Roach?


----------



## Weizguy (5/8/06)

Batz said:


> Coodgee said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys, how bout a couple of pics of your brewhouse too. I reckon I would easily win the award for dodgiest brew house in Australia...
> ...


I expected it to be darker!!!???


----------



## mika (5/8/06)

Not so much the brewery as the label...... Mika, from Mika Hakkinen (race car drver) due to my involvement with race cars. Lika as a play on words of Liquor.

Hence
Mika's Lika

:beer:


----------



## datfrog (5/8/06)

Mine is called the Brew Lounge.

Simple explanation is I have a very large farm shed which is my brew area and esentially big boys toyland  

I setup a coffee table and 3 lounges and we had regular get togethers of the Barossa Brew Club at my house. So I got the name Datfrogs Brew Lounge.


----------



## arsenewenger (6/8/06)

My Brewery is named *Highbrewery* , only comes from the fact that I am a huge Arsenal fan and have been to many a match there when I was living in Engerland. Thought I would get that name as a memory for myself and a tribute to the old ground now that we have moved stadiums for the upcoming season which kicks of in a matter of weeks at home against Aston Villa


Very Very Very Very Excited about that I can tell you :super: :super: 


Cheers
Aw


----------



## yardy (6/8/06)

Holy Grail Brewing Co


i figure i'll never achieve the HG of HB but i'll have a lot of fun looking for it ! :chug: 




yard


----------



## RobW (6/8/06)

I live in Abbotsford Grove but there's already an Abbotsford brewery in Melbourne (owned by some mob called CUB - I think Johnno might know them  ) hence the Little Abbotsford Brewery.


----------



## Linz (6/8/06)

Mine is similar to RobW above.....I live in Glen Alpine, so I called mine 'The Alpine Brewery'. Not that Im anywhere near the mountains or anything

Theres probably a commercial brewery of the same name somewhere in Europe or the US


----------



## GMK (6/8/06)

I wanted Barossa BrewHaus - as we live in the Barossa Valley...
But it was too close to pub that does not brew in Angaston.

So i needed a name that i could register as a business.

Hence, i came up with...

BrewInn Barossa - it is registered so no-one can take the name off me.
Now - if i win lotto i can build a brewery and franchise and have BrewInn's everywhere eg BrewInn Mount Gambier, BrewInn Alice Springs etc...


----------



## big d (6/8/06)

Brewinn here Brewinn there Brewinn bloody everywhere.  
Keep the dream alive ken.

Big D


----------



## mike_hillyer (6/8/06)

Haven't got a brewery name yet but I do love the ferals name and the rational behind it.

I would like to make a morning wheat beer called wise and shine


----------



## Whistlingjack (6/8/06)

GMK said:


> I wanted Barossa BrewHaus - as we live in the Barossa Valley...
> But it was too close to pub that does not brew in Angaston.



My family and I were driving past this hotel. Thought we would find an authentic German Brauhaus. On entering, we saw it was full of bikies and poker machines.








Sorry for the hijack.

Daniel


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted Barossa BrewHaus - as we live in the Barossa Valley...
> ...



Should have visited the butcher across the road for some beautiful wurst and black pudding


----------



## DrewCarey82 (7/8/06)

Val Alorn Brewery.

After the mighty Ale drinking, seafaring, warrior race of the Belgariad and Malloraen fame.


----------



## Asher (7/8/06)

I've decided on "The Juncthouse" or "The Junctyard" for the new brewery and its address... Obviously a play on both Junkyard and Adjuncts of which I tend to use a bit of in some of my beers...

Asher for now


----------



## Stuster (7/8/06)

I mostly brew later in the day, so the Midnight Brewery it is.


----------



## Steve (7/8/06)

Brewery name: Drunken Peasants Brewery
Slogan/catchline: "She'll be right with a Drunken Peasant"

Why? - no idea. This is from back in 1994 when I first started brewing and its kinda lingered.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## petesbrew (7/8/06)

Mine is Rosscrowther Brauhaus. A combination of mine and my wife's surnames.
We found a little village in Wales with the same name (but different spelling) and it stuck.


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/8/06)

I don't have a name for my brewery yet... haven't thought of something that would work. I've thought of "Dave's Pub", but that gives it the inappropriate initials of "DP". I haven't thought about it much.


----------



## crozdog (9/8/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I don't have a name for my brewery yet... haven't thought of something that would work. I've thought of "Dave's Pub", but that gives it the inappropriate initials of "DP". I haven't thought about it much.



P&K,

That name would certainly give franko something to work with to create an "interesting" label!!   B) h34r: 


beers

Crozdog (who hasn't come up with a brewery name yet)


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/8/06)

I'm sure there will be plenty of potential label pictures at hand from a quick search on the net


----------



## Weizguy (9/8/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of potential label pictures at hand from a quick search on the net


...and a range of beers such as DP Blonde, DP Old, DP Black, DP Stout, DP Belgian Specialty, DP Dutch Treat, and more.

I could go on,...but I already have.

Beerz
Seth (who will post about his brewery name a little later)


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/06)

Because it is mine - Mercs Own Brewing Company.

edit: mmmmmm.... cant get the photo working, may have a beer and contemplate that.


----------



## bigfridge (9/8/06)

stephen said:


> Dave
> 
> "Bigfridge" wouldn't come from that rather large piece of equipment you have in your garage?
> 
> Steve



I hope so ....... otherwise people will think it is due to my size and personality !

Bigfridge
(Not to be confused with Bar Fridge)


----------



## frogman (9/8/06)

One Arm Brewery.

When I made up my first ever batch was looking after a mate who had nearly severed his thumb and he was insisting on still giving me a hand to brew.

Will put up photo when there's enough room to take one. House undergoing renos at the moment. Have a very narrow path in garage/brewery to chest freezer/un-completed mobile bar.






Old photo before all the crap went in there.


----------



## shonky (9/8/06)

I brew with my mate Sean (prawnstar). Our brewery is called Backpack Ball and Chain Brewery. I'm a pom and came on the backpackers visa (or should that be ex-pom) and his ancestry apparently goes back to the convict fleet. 

The name is a reference to one of those mischievous Barmy Army chants - "We come with Backpacks, you with ball and chain, Ball and Chain, Ball and Chain, we come with backpacks and you with ball and chain"


----------



## Millet Man (9/8/06)

"The Drunk Budgie" - what would happen to a budgie that tried to eat my millet after it's been malted and brewed with. Maybe I should add a disclaimer to the label, no budgies have been harmed in the making of this beer. I also enjoy feeding wild birds in the backyard.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (9/8/06)

View attachment 8583
Surprise surprise, my Brewery is called "The Angels Tears Brewery". This comes from a quote by an Aussie Icon (Who is now in some trub), about a not so great beer. But I loved the sentiment.

The name derives from the Phrase uttered after taking a draft of excellent beer just when you need it most....... "Ahhh. That tastes like an Angel crying on my tongue".

Here are a few pics of my modest affair (Previously included deep in some other thread).

My home made Capper is my favourite part and works like a cracker!











Cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Franko (9/8/06)

well the way the new brewstand is coming along with shiny bling bling as pumpy puts it and some high gloss fire engine red enamel-Ive come up with the "RED ROCKET BREWERY"as its looking like something nasa has built.
Will post pics and the new label logo soon


----------



## johnno (9/8/06)

Not telling yous


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (9/8/06)

"The Study"

Got two batches fermenting well, and not 3 metres away from me right now :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## tangent (9/8/06)

it's just an outside bathroom - i'll just jokingly refer to it as "the brewery" and forget about trying to trade mark it  
cancel the 400,000 labels B)


----------



## Coodgee (9/8/06)

> Argh!!!! I don't believe it. A month or more ago I did various searches on this site for my planned 'brewery' name and they all came back with no results - so I went ahead and ordered the making of some signage for the top of my brew stand / brewery (pics soon).
> What was my choice???
> Well it started as - yes you've guessed it 'Doghouse Brewery' then the other half suggested 'Doghouse brews and we settled on "Dog'ouse Brews" so in went the order for signage.
> Why this name? Well there's more dogs (3) than people (2) living in this house.
> ...



it's fine mate! you're in Darwin and I'm in Brisbane. If anyone asks we'll just tell them we're a chain brewery  ie. "we have one in every state".

I need someone who is good at drawing to do a cartoon of a drunk sleeping in a snoopy-like kennel.


----------



## Josh (9/8/06)

The Poolside Brewery because I brew on the back porch overlooking my pool. Eventually the plan is to have a shed connected to the pool area and serving beers out to the the masses who will throng to my entertainers paradise.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (9/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> a drunk sleeping in a snoopy-like kennel.




Like This?

You can have it if you like it or keep looking if you dont. (Certainly dont feel obliged)

I tried to send it in a PM but couldnt.





cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Coodgee (10/8/06)

wow! thanks, that's really cool. I've saved it onto my desktop. I'll print out a few and stick them on my kegs!!


----------



## PeterS (10/8/06)

I named my "Oasis Brewery" as it is a little haven amongst all the junk under the Queensland style house. 

Cheer
PeterS... :beerbang:


----------



## andrewl (10/8/06)

Great looking setup Peter!
Mine is pretty self explanatory... Last name is Lovern... I enjoy a good lager... So its Loverns' Lagerhouse.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Murray (10/8/06)

I must admit I haven't named my backyard brewery and haven't had the inclination of doing so.


----------



## blue (10/8/06)

My brewer name is. BLUE DOG MALT BREWERY.

Named after my dog. A black 2 year old kelpie X Border collie. Got his name blue dog 
when my wife gave him to me for xmas. He had a blue collar on.


----------



## wee stu (10/8/06)

wee stu's brury :blink:


----------



## Mr Bond (10/8/06)

Murray said:


> I must admit I haven't named my backyard brewery and haven't had the inclination of doing so.



I know exactly what u mean!

PS,and your signature cracks me up to.


----------



## andreic (10/8/06)

"North Narra Nano Brewery"

I'm on the northern beaches of Sydney - guess where!

Andrei


----------



## sog (10/8/06)

Meine hause est der Balvyn Brauhaus.

I think that's pigeon-German for "my house is the Balwyn Brewhouse".

My first 100+ brews were made in my house in Royal Ave, Bendigo, thus the Royal Bendigo Brewery. But now I live in Balwyn and I have just started brewing again after 2 years off. Being a rented house it's not ideal, whereas I own the house in Bendigo and was able to tailor it slightly - the old brick woodshed became the lagering room for long-necks, an old round-cornered fridge in the garage stored many a stubby and the double concrete wash-trough in the laundry could soak 2 doz bottles upright on one side elaving the other side for (Dog forbid), laundering clothes. Drag the old fridge into the outdoor laundry, plug it in and you have an instant party room with about 5 doz cold longs and 2 doz cold stubbs. Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## Linz (11/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> > 1/ Why this name? Well there's more dogs (3) than people (2) living in this house.
> 
> 
> 
> 2/ it's fine mate! you're in Darwin and I'm in Brisbane. If anyone asks we'll just tell them we're a chain brewery  ie. "we have one in every state".





Well if the reasoning in 1 is the way...then I should be a 'Doghouse Brewery' too (9 dogs and only 2 people)

Then according to 2 can I be the Sydney branch???


----------



## Coodgee (11/8/06)

THis sounds like a "unique opportunity" guys. We should adopt each others breweries as "sister breweries" in the doghouse chain  

what that means I don't know... 

My girlfriend is heavily involved with alot of Japanese people as she works in the International English School business and has been involved with Japanese culture all her life. We have a Japanese rom mate and alot of Japanese people come to our house to visit. They are all amazed by the fact I brew my own all grain beer. Home brew is very uncommon in Japan, almost unheard of according to the ones I talk to. I've often thought about starting a little tourist business where I get 10 Jap business men (or whoever) to come and have a day brewing with me, sampling some brews and having some matched food. It could be a real money spinner but I bet the legalities would be a nightmare. Anyway, if we wanted to really dream, we could set up a doghouse brewery in each state and turn it into a mega money spinner and take over the world with export Doghouse Lagers and Ales into Asia


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/06)

A long time ago (a few years, anyway) I commenced an IT course at TAFE.
One of the first lessons was to use IRC (Internet Relay Chat, if you've ever wondered). To do that, you needed a unique nickname. Didn't want to go with a surname...too boring, so I started trying some nicknames that appealed to me, and that I thought would be obscure enough to be unique.

First up, I tried to use some intersting name (can't remember what), but it was already taken, so I decided to be clever and put a "1" after it. Not clever enough - somone already owned that. So I tried a "2"; surely no-one would have that. After a succession of futile attempts at this, I decided to try another nickname. Same thing with the numbers again, and using an underscore ("_") was no use at all. Geez, how many freaks are out there?!
Then I tried to go a little more obscure. Does anyone remember a cartoon character named "Racer X"? He was Speed Racer's brother. I've lost all the younger forumers now, and I was losing my chance to chat, as everyone else in the class was on and chatting now.
Tried a few other names and gave the numbers thing the flick. I was on a serious mission, and just looking at names now. After a few more names, I gave up on obscure cartoon characters and decided to go with an Aussie theme, to cut out the international "chatter's" names.
More fiddling about, a lot of procrastination and obfuscation, and I was thinking that I'd never get something unique. It wasn't about the IRC chat any longer, it was a matter of pride and a personal challenge.
The more obscure, the better, and if I could combine some words into a single entity, that might just be what i was looking for.
OK, ...obscure. Thinking about Kevin Bloody Wilson and his song about the guy with the tongue that's 10 inches long , and who's learned to breathe through his ears. I do have a sizable tongue, and have been known to poke it out quite a bit when I've had a few beers. (Aren't U guys lucky that I don't have genital piercings)? Cool, let's try Teninchtongue. Bingo...and still 20 minutes of chat time left, as well.

Back to the Brewery name...About 2 years ago, a mate asked me what my brewery was called, and I replied that I was thinking about something like the "SwampDragon brewery" as my house is on an acreage on what's reclaimed swamp, and Dragon just sounded tough and blokey. He suggested I call it the Teninch brewery and I had a "bit of a think" about that.
Hmmm,...Teninch appealed to both my vanity (nickname) and sense of the bizarre (ask anyone). It was certainly unique and ambiguous enough to be a double entendre. I'm sure that most people would think of something other than a tongue, when a Teninch brewery is mentioned.

Since then, I have adopted the Giraffe tongue as my brewery symbol/logo. For those who were wondering what that picture was on my NSW Xmas July case labels, have another look now.

Although a giraffe's tongue is longer than 10 inches (25.4 cm just doesn't sound cool, so apologies to those who are metric), and is actually 18 to 20 inches long and is blue, it didn't matter. A bit of exaggeration is always good, when it comes to marketing!
The giraffe tongue is also blue, so it's a bit a taunt: me poking my tongue out at the local Bluetongue brewery (my tongue's bigger than yours!), and a nod to Paddy's brewery (from Gerard M's quote of "meet you by the giraffes").

It feels good to get that off my chest. Now I now how PP feels after one of his mammoth posts :lol: :lol: 

...and that's the story of how the Teninch Brewery came to be named. Wasn't that worth the wait?  

Seth out (the Seth name is a whole 'nother story - we don't have time at the moment)  
(Note the tongue emoticon that I use after I sign my posts)


----------



## Hogan (9/9/06)

Stalag Brewery -

Growing up watching those hilarious characters Colonels Klink and Hogan on the televiz.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (9/9/06)

Hogan said:


> Stalag Brewery -
> 
> Growing up watching those hilarious characters Colonels Klink and Hogan on the televiz.
> 
> ...




Gday Hoges.

Have you caught the movie about him "Autofocus". I presume you have.

Although he was thought of as a bit starange for his behaviour, he was probably just ahead of his time.

I loved that show though.

ATOMT


----------



## Hogan (9/9/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Gday Hoges.
> 
> Have you caught the movie about him "Autofocus". I presume you have.
> 
> ATOMT



Have not seen that movie ATOMT - the two Colonels only came back into my life after a long hiatus when Foxtel commenced to show the old re-runs. I will google 'Autofocus' out of interest.


Hoges.


----------



## devo (12/4/07)

I prefer not to name my brewery cause it's just another name I'll have to remember or to make labels for.


----------



## redbeard (12/4/07)

mmmm cleanskin beers ....


:blink: 

:chug:


----------



## brendanos (12/4/07)

I saw some of them at the no-brew shop the other day!! Pilsener, Kristal and Hefe Weissbier's. From the looks of them bottled (at least) by Schfferhofer.


----------



## hughyg (12/4/07)

Mine is Turkey Brewery named after my turkey burner!!


----------



## Adamt (12/4/07)

MIne is called the Nanobrewery at the moment; 1/1000th of the batch size, ingredients, equipment and talent of most microbreweries...


----------



## bugwan (12/4/07)

Adamt said:


> MIne is called the Nanobrewery at the moment; 1/1000th of the batch size, ingredients, equipment and talent of most microbreweries...



One step up from a Picobrewery at least Adamt...


----------



## Adamt (13/4/07)

Picobrewing = yeast propogation


----------



## Darren (13/4/07)

Miller brewery but I am not very imaginative.

cheers

Darren


----------



## ant (21/4/07)

My brewery was called Maw Brewing, which was (also unimaginatively) based on me living in Maw Close. I kinda liked the idea, and had a few ideas about where to take it (ie. using a black hole logo for an imperial stout, "Model, Actress, Whatever" for a lawnmower summer blonde beer...)

It's also why I somewhat cryptically called the Strong English Ale I made for the Sandgroper Christmans Case "Please Sir", and included the picture of Oliver Twist... as in "Please Sir, I want some M(aw)" (insert groan).





And now I'm not currently living there, so I am again nameless.


----------



## sqyre (21/4/07)

*BEE & THISTLE*


From my Family Tree Coat of Arms....which has..(you guessed it) a Bee and a Thistle.

Its a scottish thing.....



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (21/4/07)

sqyre said:


> *BEE & THISTLE*
> 
> 
> From my Family Tree Coat of Arms....which has..(you guessed it) a Bee and a Thistle.
> ...


Or: Nature's Credit Card & Brewing Premises


----------

